# I feel so much better!



## Thankyouall (Jun 22, 2006)

Words cannot describe how i feel right now

I was researching "panic attacks" "loss of memory" "mental disorder" for weeks trying to come to some conclusion about what was going on with me. WEEKS!

Just tonight i typed in "unreality" and found out about Depersonalitzation disorder. I started crying hysterically JUST TO REALIZE that i was not going crazy!! Even now, I still feel the way I have been, but I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders because I am not alone. The descriptons people were using I have used, verbatium, when trying to describe my feelings to family and friends.

Also, the part about smoking pot. Oh my gosh! Thats exactly what happened to me, exactly exactly. It is so amazing to read other peoples accounts and feel like they are describing exactly what I am going through.

Finding this site is so great, I feel so much better and calmer to know that yeah, its in my head, im not crazy and i can fix this. thank you all so much!!!! xoxoxoxox


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well let me first to offer a hello and glad you found the place.

I think so many of us felt this way when we first started reading
what was going on with so many other people. I cried like a baby
with joy as nothing is worse than not knowing.

So, Welcome.
terri*


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

i, too, weeped like a toddler when i found this site. i was both happy to know i'm not alone, and sad to know there are others suffering.

welcome!


----------

